# red hawkfish/pgymy hawkfish



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Can they be in the same tank?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think they will. The pygmy is supposedly a closer relative to the Anthias and can tolerate other hawkfish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

The lfs told me they thought it would be ok. But told me to google and see what I found out


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

How big is the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

75g


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

You should be fine. That is more than enough room for each fish to find a home...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

